# Bulkheads w/plugs OR Cut Glass/Silicone combo to seal?



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I recently found a GREAT deal (as in!) for a new tank and stand combo... Tank is a customized Oceanic Illuminata 57gal (yes, it's rimless ) that is reef ready and without the megaflow overflow in it... There are two standard holes in the bottom, mid-back section of the tank that I'd like to cover/seal because I'm not planning on using them and will just use an inflow/outflow pipes for filtering purpose...

Any idea or advice what's the best solution to cover the holes without chances of leaking or breaking the tank's bottom glass? Bottom glass is tempered btw...










Thanks!


----------



## stewarttoys (Oct 31, 2006)

Personally I would use them, if you put 2 standpipes (that go above the waterline) on them you could fun your flexible inflow and outflow inside of them, and any other wires (like for a heater or controller). Then you would get all that stuff off the outside edge of the tank and move it to the center and keep your rimless tank beautiful all the way around.

Back to your question, glass is cheaper than the bulkhead, and less likely to leak if done correctly!

Beautiful tank, BTW


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks Stewart, I also got the same suggestion from another forum site... I think I may end up using the holes after all, now I have to find the right fittings/plumbing kits for these holes


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

thats what I'd recomend as well. 

as to your fixs, its 6 one way half dozen the other. both work and have a equal chance of failing and life span.


----------

